# Texas gives health care to illegals!



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2019)

Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas

Delivering *Health Care* to *Undocumented Immigrants*

Primary *care* is delivered to this population at *1 of the 69 federally qualified health centers (FQHCs) *in *Texas* or via safety net hospital systems. Both locations *care* for uninsured and indigent patients, regardless of citizenship.


Health Care for Undocumented Immigrants in Texas

and what is a FQHC??

*Federally Qualified Health Center*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigation Jump to search
A Federally Qualified Health Center (FQHC) is a reimbursement designation from the Bureau of Primary Health Care and the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services of the United States Department of Health and Human Services. This designation is significant for several health programs funded under the Health Center Consolidation Act (Section 330 of the Public Health Service Act).

An FQHC is a community-based organization that provides comprehensive primary care and preventive care, including health, oral, and mental health/substance abuse services to persons of all ages, regardless of their ability to pay or health insurance status. Thus, they are a critical component of the health care safety net.[1] FQHCs are called Community/Migrant Health Centers (C/MHC), Community Health Centers (CHC), and 330 Funded Clinics. FQHCs are automatically designated as health professional shortage facilities. 

-------------------------------------------------------
What republicans don't talk about , the Democrats do.  Now you realize why the citizen question was added to the census, to decrease fed funds for Medicaid, so we can walk over dead illegals and the poor US citizens who can't afford healthcare.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> 
> Delivering *Health Care* to *Undocumented Immigrants*
> 
> ...



Why should US taxpayers be obligated to pay for the healthcare of people who illegally broke into our country?

Make your case Jackboots


----------



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2019)

*Give George W. Bush Some Credit for this Community Health Success*
Posted on August 1, 2012 by Brendan Saloner
The United States does not have a National Health Service – certainly nothing that we could display with a choreographed song and dance routine – but the federal government does support an extensive network of safety net health clinics. According to recent figures, 19.5 million individuals receive treatment every year at 1,124 Federally Qualified Health Centers (FQHC). Millions of others receive treatment at “look alike” community clinics that are also eligible to receive federal dollars.



Give George W. Bush Some Credit for this Community Health Success


----------



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> ...


hey are now, already paying for illegal healthcare, its just not advertised and in red states.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Make your case for the Democrats. Why should US taxpayers be obligated to pay for the healthcare of people who illegally broke into our country?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



They do now.


----------



## gipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Millions of Americans are without healthcare insurance and millions more have inadequate HC insurance. Many go bankrupt due to fraudulent and excessive HC costs.  Yet, illegals get it given to them free. 

What a country!


----------



## harmonica (Jun 29, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


you would have to be STUPID to agree with paying healthcare for illegals
anyone that pisses their $$$ away is stupid - especially when they are in DEBT !!!
dumb and dumber
State of Texas Debt Clock
keep being stupid you lefties !!! real smart :
.....lefty Illinois and NY  are up there also...if Texas keeps it up, they'll be lefty also with this dumbshit
*Texas is No. 3 when it comes to highest average debt in the U.S.*





Texas is No. 3 when it comes to highest average debt in the U.S.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> 
> Delivering *Health Care* to *Undocumented Immigrants*
> 
> ...




Just another Hallmark card to illegals like the dream Act was, then will see more people dying in the Rio Grande trying to get here.


.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> ...



The Red state depends on illegals to work.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 29, 2019)

*3) Some candidates suggest more humanitarian aid to deal with the border crisis *
The immigrant crisis on the southern border is consuming US politics. The candidates discussed immigration policy in broad terms, but a few Democrats called attention to the foreign policy implications of migration to the United States.

Specifically, they mentioned the need to provide increased humanitarian and foreign aid to Central America, namely the “Northern Triangle” countries of Honduras, El Salvador, and Guatemala, which is where most of the migrants at the southern border right now have fled from.

Julián Castro proposed a version of the Marshall Plan — the massive program to rebuild Europe after World War II — for the Northern Triangle countries so that the people living there “can find opportunity at home instead of coming to the United States to seek it.”

Booker also brought up the importance of an aid package. “We solve this problem by making investments to stop the reasons why people are driven here in the first place,” he said, adding that the US can use its resources and affirm the “values and human dignity of the people that come.”

“We can have both by doing this the right way,” he said.

The crisis at the border is very much driven by conditions in the Northern Triangle countries — poverty and crime, corruption, climate change. The Trump administration has taken a punitive approach, threatening to cut off all aid unless those governments do more to stop people from fleeing. Though the administration restored some funding that was previously allocated, it also suspended additional aid and made future support dependent on whether countries curtail migration.

Both Democrats and Republicans have criticized this move as shortsighted — these programs help promote economic development, reduce poverty, and promote good governance and security that ultimately help mitigate the reasons people feel the need to flee their home countries.

These programs also take investment and time to work. But some candidates who are bringing it up, in addition to other immigration fixes, offer a stark contrast to the current administration.
The top 3 foreign policy moments of the first Democratic debate
------------------------------------------
You are only as good as your neighbors, so what did Tramp do cut aid to the countries south of us and started a trade war with Mexico and Canada.

Yet we give Israel 3.8 billion a year.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> ...



Why don't you ask the trump administration since HHS and CMS fall under him.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Texas will be a blue state by 2024.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


There are two reasons.
Firstly, it is the right thing to do. Jesus healed the sick without asking for a policy number. 
However I doubt that holds any sway with you and the faux Christian frothers.
The other reason is one of self interest.
Do you really want people with something like ebola wandering around spreading disease ?

Do you ?


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Make your case for the Democrats. Why should US taxpayers be obligated to pay for the healthcare of people who illegally broke into our country?



Maybe because most people aren't money grubbing petty douchebags.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 5, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Strangely Jesus did not conscript Big Gov't to heal the sick. Guess you forgot that part


----------



## Penelope (Jul 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Yet he paid taxes.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 5, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Your point would be just brilliant Penny--_*if I were advocating not paying taxes*_


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 5, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


He wasnt impressed with those who refused to do the right thing.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Please point to the verses where He said having Big Daddy Govco mete out the healthcare was the "right thing"


----------



## keepitreal (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Specifically, they mentioned the need to provide increased humanitarian and foreign aid to Central America, namely the “Northern Triangle” countries of Honduras, El Salvador, and Guatemala, which is where most of the migrants at the southern border right now have fled from.





Penelope said:


> Booker also brought up the importance of an aid package. “We solve this problem by making investments to stop the reasons why people are driven here in the first place,” he said, adding that the US can use its resources and affirm the “values and human dignity of the people that come.”


WHAT DO YOU THINK WE’VE BEEN DOING 

USAID

Look up the triangle countries 
and see how much they were given under Obama


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I suggest that you read about the Good Samaritan. It pretty much encapsulates  all of it. Unquestioning help for those who need it. 

A health service like the NHS is merely a vehicle delivering that.

Would Jesus have refused help to an illegal ? Or the poor ?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Tommy you often spout off about things you don't know. This is just one time.

You want to shirk your responsibility to help the sick and poor and pawn it off on the gov't. Through taxation. And call that a virtue. Jesus doesn't allow for that.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> 
> Delivering *Health Care* to *Undocumented Immigrants*
> 
> ...




They always have, ya dumb klunt. Oh so many times leftards vehemently stated that illegals never took a dime in social services money but yet they want to be believed.

Fuck you and those of your ilk.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Why do you never answer any questions ?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Your question does not even pertain to GOVERNMENT health care. JESUS would have healed the sick personally and he directed us to do the same, this is what I'm telling you. NOT to pay taxes to conscript the healing away to far flung centralized gov't so that they can decide by death panels that you're too sick and old and you can die anyway or wait six months for you surgery. 

This is exactly what I"m trying to say. You are saying Jesus Is Government. 

No, He is not, never was and never will be.


----------



## Decus (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Do you believe that the government is Jesus?

Socialists certainly seem to see the government as an all powerful and loving entity.

.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




for the record-----our dear penny has made her first correct statement


----------



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> ...



Well when it comes to the poorer US citizens  and if the citizen question goes on the census, the poorer US citizens will be the first to go without, why because the Texas home builders are not going to hire all US citizens.


> Texas home builders relying on immigrant labor feel effects of immigrant crackdown
> Half of the workers in construction in Texas are undocumented," Marek said. "We do hear that there are a lot of undocumented workers that are leaving the state, going to other states that don't have the anti-immigrant sentiment and many of them are going back to Mexico."
> 
> Ted Wilson with Residential Strategies, Inc. has run the numbers.
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2019)

In 2017 research conducted by the Cornell Farmworker Program, 30 New York dairy farmers told us they turned to undocumented workers because they were unable to find and keep reliable U.S. citizens to do the jobs. That's in part because farm work can be physically demanding, dirty and socially denigrated work. More importantly, it is one the most dangerous occupations in the U.S.

A study commissioned by the dairy industry suggested that if federal labor and immigration policies reduced the number of foreign-born workers by 50 percent, more than 3,500 dairy farms would close, leading to a big drop in milk production and a spike in prices of about 30 percent. Total elimination of immigrant labor would increase milk prices by 90 percent. 

These U.S. industries can't work without illegal immigrants


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

^^^^   not related to the census


----------



## Crixus (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> 
> Delivering *Health Care* to *Undocumented Immigrants*
> 
> ...




This is no secret. The political elite in Austin have been talking out of both sides of their mouths on illegals forever. Dick Perry and Wheels Abbot have been pro beaner for ever. Where have you been?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> ^^^^   not related to the census



Please read the OP.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



What do you pay taxes for?? the military?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



economically and socially---the MILITARY is a huge asset to the people of the USA


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I'll tell you what I DO NOT pay taxes for Jackboots. I don't pay taxes so a bunch of bureaucrats can tell me I have to die because I'm too expensive to keep alive, or I can wait five years to get the surgery because there's a waiting list.

I don't pay taxes for THAT. Since you're all but a Communist, you sure can


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 6, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> ...


Maybe Pocahontas can get some family to carve up some canoes real quick ?


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

America is in a struggle over values, what Joe Biden calls "the soul of America". American values are based on Christian values, coinciding and dating back hundreds of years. Providing healthcare and help for the poor is an American and Christian value. We currently have a monster in the White House who has never understood or appreciated American and Christian values.


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2019)

Fake news


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2019)

edthecynic said:


>


Excellent job Trump.


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> 
> Delivering *Health Care* to *Undocumented Immigrants*
> 
> ...


only the right wing prefers to waste money with their bigoted and implied, immigration clause.  we should be generating revenue from every foreign national in the US.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> America is in a struggle over values, what Joe Biden calls "the soul of America". American values are based on Christian values, coinciding and dating back hundreds of years. Providing healthcare and help for the poor is an American and Christian value. We currently have a monster in the White House who has never understood or appreciated American and Christian values.



Has Trump discontinued Medicaid?    Try not to make an idiot of yourself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Why should US taxpayers be obligated to pay for the healthcare of people who illegally broke into our country?
> 
> Make your case Jackboots



Common human decency?  

Wait, wait, here's how Jesus would have handled Health Care.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> Millions of Americans are without healthcare insurance and millions more have inadequate HC insurance. Many go bankrupt due to fraudulent and excessive HC costs. Yet, illegals get it given to them free.
> 
> What a country!



So let's just go to single payer and be done with it. 

Not seeing a problem here.  

Look, the point is, there wouldn't be one illegal here if white people didn't want them to do the unpleasant jobs that white folks don't want to do.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> 
> Delivering *Health Care* to *Undocumented Immigrants*
> 
> ...


Where do American citizens go for this healthcare?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Well if tramp and the gop-hers stay in power that is the way it will become.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> ...



Well if you live in Texas and some other of the states that have no expanded Medicaid, TOO BAD as you will go to the FQHC's as well.


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > America is in a struggle over values, what Joe Biden calls "the soul of America". American values are based on Christian values, coinciding and dating back hundreds of years. Providing healthcare and help for the poor is an American and Christian value. We currently have a monster in the White House who has never understood or appreciated American and Christian values.
> ...


Is this thread about Medicaid?  I thought it was about making healthcare available for poor people at a Texas clinic.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Health care is unavailable in Texas?    It is not unavailable in my state----what is with Texas?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Where did Jesus instruct us to set up insurance companies that heal according to the amount you can pay?


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

This thread is about a state, Texas, deciding to make limited healthcare available in a walk-in clinic for anyone who walks in, without having to show documents. Trumpers and folks claiming to be conservatives from all kinds of places, not in Texas, are have temper tantrums and hissy fits because Texas made this decision without their permission.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



He didn't, but YOU are the one who invoked Jesus. I did not.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> This thread is about a state, Texas, deciding to make limited healthcare available in a walk-in clinic for anyone who walks in, without having to show documents. Trumpers and folks claiming to be conservatives from all kinds of places, not in Texas, are have temper tantrums and hissy fits because Texas made this decision without their permission.



Oh----well----actually-----that kind of care happens-----as far as I know ---I ALL STATES.    Whether the persons with temper tantrums like it or not


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I don't recall Jesus  CHARGING for care


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


'do the right thing'? like follow our immigration laws?


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about a state, Texas, deciding to make limited healthcare available in a walk-in clinic for anyone who walks in, without having to show documents. Trumpers and folks claiming to be conservatives from all kinds of places, not in Texas, are have temper tantrums and hissy fits because Texas made this decision without their permission.
> ...


Does not happen everywhere and many people have no medical care available. If everyone did, why did Texas make care available at this clinic?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


1) Left Wing Bigots hate Jesus/Christians
2) forcing people to support illegal aliens is not compassion
3) we have a legal immigration system that is not being used
4) the racist Left Wingers want mass illegal immigration to displace Anglo voters.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Let me enlighten you Leftists. Jesus isn't here anymore--He's in heaven. Until He comes back, SOMEONE HAS TO PAY FOR HEALTHCARE unless are endorsing slavery again. Are you? Are you endorsing ENSLAVING doctors so they can give their services for free?

Answer that first


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> America is in a struggle over values, what Joe Biden calls "the soul of America". American values are based on Christian values, coinciding and dating back hundreds of years. Providing healthcare and help for the poor is an American and Christian value. We currently have a monster in the White House who has never understood or appreciated American and Christian values.


*The largest wing in the Democratic Party's coalition of hate are the religious bigots who hate Christians. Socialism is not compassion, it's oppression and slavery. Dem politicians are not compassionate, they are greedy lying thieves. *


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Every one of your points is false bullshit propaganda talking point designed for dupes like you.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I do not know the details of the Texas clinic----as far as I know and as far as I practiced --NO DOCTOR can deny a person emergency care-----of course,  that includes hospitals------   do you know what a  "VOLUNTARY HOSPITAL" is?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


 When did the hardcore left wing bigots start thinking that they are Christians?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



doctors do not check for citizen or "legal" status.   doing so is unethical


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



really? left wingers are so insane with hate that they believe their own lies


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Their brilliant argument is: Jesus did not charge for healthcare so....what? I"m trying to pin these brain trusts down. What? Doctors shouldn't be paid for their labor? 

What, irosie? What, Tommy? You're going to enslave doctors and make them labor for free? Because Jesus is the Son of God and HE did it? What exactly?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


---------------------------   there is no case that can logically be made if viewed from an American point of view .


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Emergency care is only required to stabilize a patient and provide very temporary care. Question is, why are you so worried about someone providing healthcare for a poor person?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

from what i understand the patients being discussed are ILLEGAL ALIENS  Camp .


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

pismoe said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


What qualifies you to be America's spokesman on points of view? Who put you in charge?


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No, sorry, every one of his points was SPOT ON FACT.

See, that's the problem with you bent brained leftists, you don't know the truth even when you see it.


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

pismoe said:


> from what i understand the patients being discussed are ILLEGAL ALIENS  Camp .


So what. For whatever reason Texas decided to give them some healthcare.


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of Americans are without healthcare insurance and millions more have inadequate HC insurance. Many go bankrupt due to fraudulent and excessive HC costs. Yet, illegals get it given to them free.
> ...


I agree. The time is right for Medicare For All. HC is now so fraudulent and ineffective, government control is the only option.  Thanks to the greed of the capitalist big HC corporations and corrupt government, we have come to this.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I have never felt  ENSLAVED  for giving away free health care.   If I encountered you lying in the gutter------I would stop and do what ever a can


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



really stupid idea.    You are clueless


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Every point is a subjective opinion, hence it is impossible to be a fact. These are extremist right-wing blogosphere talking points. Most of the idiots who read and echo them have no clue as to the definitions of subjective and objective.


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2019)

Leftists ruin California with their asinine liberal agenda, so they run off to Texas and promptly begin to ruin Texas by doing the exact same thing they did in California to ruin that state. So in summary, democrats and their radical agenda ruin everything they touch and where they live, and when it can't support their radical agenda anymore, they move on a prosperous state and begin ruining it with the exact same radical crap agenda they supported that ruined where they came from. So democrats could be compared to any parasite that latches onto a healthy host, bleeds it dry and kills it and then moves on another host. Someday there's not going to be anywhere for them go. They will have ruined the entire nation. Then we just get absorbed by some full blown commie nation like China.

Goodbye America, thanks to the democrats.

Doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result. I call that retarded. Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


No, it's not. Every point is a hard core fact.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



*The truth shall set you free*


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



So. You are a health care provider?


----------



## Third Party (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


As long as we are treated as good as the illegals.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You're joking right? Because that is not libertarian and certainly not anarchist


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


He told us to heal the sick. Which system trys to follow that?
One that provides health care for all?
Or one which excludes the poor?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



retired------that's why I have time to talk to you   (pssssst---don't
tell anyone)


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



the general POOR public IS treated as well as the illegals------but lots of people RESENT that fact


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


As if you really did care, and weren't just using the old "what would Jesus do" to be a dumbass... show me in the Bible where Jesus says for all doctors to attend to the sick, FOR FREE. Paragraph and verse... find it... show me... or STFU.

I'll wait...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I have never made that claim.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

007 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Jesus was a Pharisee jew------if you take the time to read DA RULES---
  there are aspects of that which Pharisees advocated  (based on bible and
  Talmud)  that border on socialism.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 6, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> 
> Delivering *Health Care* to *Undocumented Immigrants*
> 
> ...


That one might be undocumented, of course, doesn’t mean he’s ‘illegal.’

Consequently, affording healthcare to undocumented immigrants is perfectly appropriate and warranted.


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


I am not joking. Our HC system is broken. Something needs to be done. Rather than continue to enrich the greedy bastards of Big Hospital and Big Pharma, lets shut it down.


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Yeah let’s continue to enrich the greedy bastards while bankrupting poor and MC Americans, as American’s life expectancy drops.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Your Biblical illiteracy is amazing. Sad, but amazing.

He gave the disciples the POWER to heal the sick--actually the Holy Spirit did. Otherwise He did not except us to "heal" the sick, but to tend to them. And he left POLITICAL SYSTEMS ALONE

Run away Tommy you're losing again


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Well then we'll just have the top heavy, corrupt gov't calling all the shots. No better--probably worse


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

We have known for a long time how cost-effective walk-in clinics are. Does not matter whether for poor Americans, undocumented, illegal, whatever, when they show up in an emergency room with pneumonia or near pneumonia symptoms, the hospital will spend thousands and even tens of thousands stabilizing and treating the patient for an illness that could have been treated in a walk-in clinic with a handful of medications if seen early enough. .


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



A retired WHAT? Health care worker? This is a yes or no question


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I don’t think so. Medicare has been around for 50 years and most who use it like it.


----------



## Third Party (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


They should-the illegals should go home and get nothing.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



It's not universal health care. It's limited. You cannot call whatever Sanders calls "Medicare for all"--it becomes not-Medicare. It becomes universal health care--for 300 million people.

You really are not a libertarian


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> ...


First of all, there no such thing as an "undocumented immigrant." The term is an oxymoron, and obviously coined by a moron. You can't be an immigrant unless you come to this nation legally. If you come here illegally, then first and foremost you have broken the law, you are a criminal that is here illegally, and if you weren't born here, then by pure legal definition, you are an alien. Put the two together and you have the purest form of legal description for people from other nations that enter America illegally, and that is ILLEGAL ALIEN, period, end of story.

But we get it. We know all about you leftists and word games. We've seen you change the purest most descriptive name for something and change it because you want to cutsie it up, you want to soften it, you want to make it sound all warm and fuzzy to the ignorant masses. Well, sorry, that bull shit is waisted on millions of Americans that know exactly what your game is, and they don't play that game.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



really?      can you cite the verse?


----------



## 007 (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Jesus was/is, GOD. If YOU take the time to read the Bible, you'll learn about the Holy Trinity.

And I don't see a Bible paragraph and verse from any of you, what would Jesus do, game players where Jesus instructs all doctors to take care of sick people for free.

Well I have read the Bible and I know there is no such verse, so you people are just playing your usual games and talking your usual crap.


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I would love a libertarian society, but I realize it won’t ever happen. I also realize the fraud and criminal aspects of our current HC system.  It benefits the extreme wealthy like most everything in our society. I would rather the poor and MC benefit.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

Camp said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > from what i understand the patients being discussed are ILLEGAL ALIENS  Camp .
> ...


---------------------------------   and they shouldn't have BUT this should show TEXANS the way things are going as Texas turns BLUE Camp .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


-----------------------------   FECK the Poor and i'm Poor .   Course these people are Illegal Aliens that MAY be poor but that Poor-ness has nothing to do with GIVING Free Heathcare to them as 'ILLEGAL' Aliens   Gipper .


----------



## Camp (Jul 6, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


They did it because of it being cost-effective and a sound economic decision.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


-----------------------------   Jesus means Nothing in a Secular Society based on Rule of Law  Tommy .


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 6, 2019)

007 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I read the bible, probably before you were born.   ONE can infer----based on the
beliefs of the Pharisees -----as described in the bible  (OT and NT)  ----and Talmud,
etc.   That Jesus would support the charitable provision of free medical care----
by medical care providers or the support thereof by charitable people to the impoverished


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


------------------------   like i say , i am Poor but all my 70 years i have had things fixed when i or they needed fixing  Gipper .  Next up , i'm getting shiny new KNEE's [chrome] and that is as an option or as elective surgery Gipper .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   so Charity by people that WANT to give is fine eh Rosie .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


-------------------------   a person should take care of their own body and if health goes to heck , just go to the Emergency Room as millions do every day Gipper .  But NO as many beggars want healthcare and a room with tv and vegetarian , kosher or halall meals at the expense of other American Taxpayers  Gipper .


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2019)

pismoe said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So let’s keep the fraudulent system in place, to benefit the extreme wealthy. They get socialism and we get capitalism. 

Why do you go against your self interest?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


-----------------------------   because there are American PRINCIPLES that i TRY to follow Gipper .


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2019)

pismoe said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


It’s not American having a HC system based on fraud, greed, and ineffectiveness that enriches the rich and bankrupts thousands of poor and mc Americans every year. It’s unamerican.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I want people with Ebola wandering around their home countries.  Stabilize the sick.  Give them an aspirin and a bottle of water and deport them.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

and as i said , hey , i am poor though a third worlder would or may consider me and other Americans to be rich .  I see no fraud , i go to the Doctor or Hospital in 1960 for the first time i was in Hospital and they fix my left leg .  I think that my Dad paid out of pocket and he was feeding and housing 4 kids and my pregnant Mom in nice style .  Now , with my knees possibly going to heck 60 years later i MIGHT get them replaced  .   I see no FRAUD and i'm happy that the Doctor is rich and lives in a Mansion  Gipper .


----------



## gipper (Jul 6, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and as i said , hey , i am poor though a third worlder would or may consider me and other Americans to be rich .  I see no fraud , i go to the Doctor or Hospital in 1960 for the first time i was in Hospital and they fix my left leg .  I think that my Dad paid out of pocket and he was feeding and housing 4 kids and my pregnant Mom in nice style .  Now , with my knees possibly going to heck 60 years later i MIGHT get them replaced  .   I see no FRAUD and i'm happy that the Doctor is rich and lives in a Mansion  Gipper .


You personal experience is anecdotal and means nothing. You need to get outside your little bubble and comprehend the bigger picture. 

At any rate, you are using Medicare. Would you prefer having it removed and having to buy your own HC policy?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

make all the ASSUMPTIONS that you like .   But the short answer is that no one is going to make ME buy anything that i don't want to buy  Gipper .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

and my PERSONAL Experience is simply to inform the youngsters on the board as to the way things were in the USA .     Quite often the Young don't know nuthin so i try to inform them   Gipper .


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


There is a gap between what you want and reality.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


It doesnt matter which political system you live under. You call  me ignorant so point out where I have got the parable wrong. What is Jesus telling us with this story  ?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


------------------------   i simply repeat that Jesus doesn't matter in the Secular USA that is ruled by Secular Law 'reverand sharptun' --- er , i mean 'reverend tommy' .


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes Jesus talks all the time about CHARITY---personal charity. But this is not what you're talking about. You're talking about government.


----------



## dblack (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It doesnt matter which political system you live under. You call  me ignorant so point out where I have got the parable wrong. What is Jesus telling us with this story?



I think Jesus is trying to say that if other people are stingy and don't want to give their money to help the poor, we should take it from them by force. Fuck them.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Do you mean the Good Samaritan? Well Tommy as usual, you even have the MAIN POINT wrong. Read and learn:

Jesus is responding to the lawyer's main question: *Who is my neighbor? *(Not, "Who should provide or pay for health care, notably, or what is government function)

Jesus chooses a Samaritan because in those days, people of Samaria would have been ignored by religious leaders--as the story illustrates. So Jesus says: your neighbor is everyone. You are to care for everyone in need around you.

However AND NOTE: this is for US PERSONALLY, NOT for advice on our governments. What Jesus teaches us to do personally does NOT mean this is how we should choose to run our governments exactly.

This is why, Tommy, I have personally fed and cared for illegal immigrants here in my own hometown, but totally defend my nation's right to defend our borders. And that is NOT in conflict. They ARE my neighbors, and I"m beholden to care for them--so I do. However, my government's role is NOT the same, and their role is and can be to defend borders. And that is what they should do.

(BTW You can find the story of the Good Samaritan in Luke 10. I am reading the NT this year and just read this story. What are you reading in the Bible right now Tommy, since you're so familiar with the sayings of Jesus?)


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


------------------------------   and 'government' is not Freely Given CHARITY  as it is FORCE delivered with use and Force of a GUN  or many GUNS Tommy .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

dblack said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It doesnt matter which political system you live under. You call  me ignorant so point out where I have got the parable wrong. What is Jesus telling us with this story?
> ...


------------------------------   Think that 'mrobama' used that reasoning until a better Man Named TRUMP released Americans from 'mrobamas' unamerican obamacare Mandate eh DBlack ??


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I think you are trying to make the parable fit your political views. He is giving us a template for our conduct. So absolutely we should care for illegals.

What did Jesus tell us about the victim ? He is our neighbour, Universal healthcare is the most efficient way of caring for our neighbours.

I have no problem with borders either but they have no place in this discussion.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



He made absolutely no statement about universal health care and you know it. That's just your opinion


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Which other system delivers the healthcare that the Good Samaritan did ?

_Love thy neighbour as you love yourself._

Not......

_Fuck your neighbour because he is poor._


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

pismoe said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Nobody has ever held a gun to me. And if it came to it I would be happy to pay more taxes to help this amazing institution.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You lost again Tommy...run away in shame


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You need to explain that. I understand that at least 5m Americans have no health coverage. Your system is corrupt and immoral.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   point is that neither the NHS or this Texas healthcare to illegal aliens is FREELY Given Charity .   As far as GUNS being pointed at you , stop paying your TAXES to see how fast the 'queens' GUN's are pointed at You TOMMY .


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 7, 2019)

[
QUOTE]
As if you really did care, and weren't just using the old "what would Jesus do" to be a dumbass... show me in the Bible where Jesus says for all doctors to attend to the sick, FOR FREE. Paragraph and verse... find it... show me... or STFU.

I'll wait...[/QUOTE]

Jesus was a Pharisee jew------if you take the time to read DA RULES---
  there are aspects of that which Pharisees advocated  (based on bible and
  Talmud)  that border on socialism.[/QUOTE]
Jesus was/is, GOD. If YOU take the time to read the Bible, you'll learn about the Holy Trinity.

And I don't see a Bible paragraph and verse from any of you, what would Jesus do, game players where Jesus instructs all doctors to take care of sick people for free.

Well I have read the Bible and I know there is no such verse, so you people are just playing your usual games and talking your usual crap.[/QUOTE]

I read the bible, probably before you were born.   ONE can infer----based on the
beliefs of the Pharisees -----as described in the bible  (OT and NT)  ----and Talmud,
etc.   That Jesus would support the charitable provision of free medical care----
by medical care providers or the support thereof by charitable people to the impoverished[/QUOTE]

Yes Jesus talks all the time about CHARITY---personal charity. But this is not what you're talking about. You're talking about government.[/QUOTE]

not your fault that you do not know---HOWEVER----there was a kind of welfare system built into the civil law to which people like Jesus adhered


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



tommy dear-----you have NO IDEA what   "no health care coverage"  means in the USA.     Did your idiot handlers tell you that people are ThROWN out of hospitals for not paying?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Well if we didnt want the nhs we would vote for a party that opposed it. Nobody is doing so because they would not get any votes. So it is in fact freely given.
But bring it back to the Good Samaritan. What was Jesus advocating ?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You've already been soundly defeated on this Tommy. 

Not universal health care meted out by the government. The point of the parable is, *"Who is my neighbor?"* Not, "You should send your tax money to a centralized government and they will tell you when you can see the doctor."


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Never underestimate Tommy's ability to be soundly defeated, but to come back for more. 

If Leftists could think better, they wouldn't be Leftists.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I must have missed that crushing defeat. 

You seem determined to weld your political views on to such a simple tale.

Here is a man who needs help.

We know very little about him , he could be a good or a bad man. He just needs help.

Too me that is a clear indication that helping sick illegals is a Christian thing to do, To yourself it freaks you out that someone might be getting "free stuff".

Please explain how I have got this wrong ?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Already done it Tommy, everyone can see what you're doing


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas



So, in other words, once again, while all you do is rip on those terrible "Deplorabes," they once again do what none of the elite in New England could do?

Maybe the Texans just decided that keeping them healthy until they can kick them back out of the country was cheaper in the long run than having to trip over their dead and diseased bodies in the streets?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 7, 2019)

edthecynic said:


>




Soooo, in other words, you're trying to make us believe that Donald Trump is somehow responsible for what total strangers do before they even get into our country?  Wow.

What next, accuse Trump of being cruel for not having boats at the ready for them to cross the Rio Grande on the MEXICAN side???


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Its sad that you are unwilling to engage on this. I think that you are 100% wrong and you are unable to produce anything to support your warped political views.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Already engaged and explained and you're trolling


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 7, 2019)

the story of the good Samaritan was a parable in support of good relations between the Samaritans and the Jews.   The Samaritans were a kind of dissident  jewish sect----they still are


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> the story of the good Samaritan was a parable in support of good relations between the Samaritans and the Jews.   The Samaritans were a kind of dissident  jewish sect----they still are



**headdesk**


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 7, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> He didn't, but YOU are the one who invoked Jesus. I did not.



Jesus hates Gays and Mexicans, just like Sue does.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 7, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Let me enlighten you Leftists. Jesus isn't here anymore--He's in heaven. Until He comes back, SOMEONE HAS TO PAY FOR HEALTHCARE unless are endorsing slavery again. Are you? Are you endorsing ENSLAVING doctors so they can give their services for free?
> 
> Answer that first



Doctors aren't the problem here.  Doctors in Europe under Single Payer still make a good living.  

The problem is the Insurance Company fat cats who pull down eight figure salaries for finding ways NOT to pay off claims. 

If you've ever had to wrestle with an insurance company to get treatment they don't want to pay for, you'd know exactly what I was talking about, you Islamophobic Twat.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 7, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> 1) Left Wing Bigots hate Jesus/Christians
> 2) forcing people to support illegal aliens is not compassion
> 3) we have a legal immigration system that is not being used
> 4) the racist Left Wingers want mass illegal immigration to displace Anglo voters.



1) When you guys start acting the way Jesus said, then you can call yourselves "Christians". 
2) No one is forcing you to support anyone.  Those people come here, they work harder than you do.  
3) We have a legal system that is broken, which is why everyone ignores it. 
4) If Anglo voters are being "displaced', it's because they've chosen not to have kids.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 7, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Their brilliant argument is: Jesus did not charge for healthcare so....what? I"m trying to pin these brain trusts down. What? Doctors shouldn't be paid for their labor?
> 
> What, irosie? What, Tommy? You're going to enslave doctors and make them labor for free? Because Jesus is the Son of God and HE did it? What exactly?



Again, no one is saying doctors shouldn't make a decent living for their jobs. 

They shouldn't make 7 figures, though.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 7, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Their brilliant argument is: Jesus did not charge for healthcare so....what? I"m trying to pin these brain trusts down. What? Doctors shouldn't be paid for their labor?
> ...


-----------------------------   sounds like YOU are jealous and ENVIOUS  JoeB .


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> sounds like YOU are jealous and ENVIOUS JoeB .



No, I just don't think that someone should have to go bankrupt paying high salaries for services rendered.  

The rest of the world has figured this out with single payer.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Oh is Joe here? I have him on ignore. He never says a darn thing worth a read.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 7, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like YOU are jealous and ENVIOUS JoeB .
> ...


-------------------------------------------   Feck the rest of the world as they aren't American JoeB .


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 7, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh is Joe here? I have him on ignore. He never says a darn thing worth a read.



Aww... still mad the Mods slapped you for attacking my dead mom?



pismoe said:


> Feck the rest of the world as they aren't American JoeB .



No, but if they are doing something RIGHT, then we should probably take a look at that. 

So let's review.

Most of the rest of the industrialized world has either single payer, universal coverage or in the case of the UK, government managed health care. 

As a result, they spend less per capita than we do, but they also have longer life expectancy, lower infant mortality rates, and people don't declare bankruptcy because they got sick. 

They don't have a situation where families have to choose between food and medicine, as we do in this country. 

The problem with the capitalist model is that when I have what can save your life, I can charge you whatever I feel like charging you, and you'll pay it.  This is why Medical inflation is three times regular inflation.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 7, 2019)

all I can say as I have had healthcare for 70 years .    And that Ameican style healthcare has worked fine for me all my life .  I may getting 2  new [chromed] knees shortly and all of it done ' American Style ' and done by a RICH Doctor that lives in a Mansion JoeB


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 7, 2019)

pismoe said:


> all I can say as I have had healthcare for 70 years . And that Ameican style healthcare has worked fine for me all my life . I may getting 2 new [chromed] knees shortly and all of it done ' American Style ' and done by a RICH Doctor that lives in a Mansion JoeB



the Republican Motto.  "I've got mine, fuck you.' 

Thanks.


----------



## dblack (Jul 7, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > all I can say as I have had healthcare for 70 years . And that Ameican style healthcare has worked fine for me all my life . I may getting 2 new [chromed] knees shortly and all of it done ' American Style ' and done by a RICH Doctor that lives in a Mansion JoeB
> ...



The Democrat Motto: "I've got mine. I want yours too, fuck you. Thanks"


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 7, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> ...



Jail employers that knowingly hire illegals. There, done!


----------



## dblack (Jul 7, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Jail employers that knowingly hire illegals. There, done!



And jail consumers who knowingly buy tacos from illegals. Or pay them for lawn care. Or house cleaning. Also, anyone who contracts with a company that knowingly hire illegals. And business that profit from illegals - they shouldn't get a pass either. Hell, jail everyone - that'll put a stop to it for sure!


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 7, 2019)

dblack said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Jail employers that knowingly hire illegals. There, done!
> ...



Let's start with employers and work our way from there.


----------



## dblack (Jul 7, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Shouldn't everyone who is profiting from illegals being here be held accountable? Why just "employers"? 

Could it be because you have a socialist boner for business people and want to fuck them over? (and don't really give one shit about the immigration issue?)


----------



## OnePercenter (Jul 7, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Because Republicans that hired them won't have to provide healthcare insurance.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 8, 2019)

dblack said:


> The Democrat Motto: "I've got mine. I want yours too, fuck you. Thanks"



Making sure poor people don't die of treatable diseases is greed?  

Ah, Libertarian children... they are so fun to watch... they have all the appeal of a five year old fighting over a toy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 8, 2019)

dblack said:


> And jail consumers who knowingly buy tacos from illegals. Or pay them for lawn care. Or house cleaning. Also, anyone who contracts with a company that knowingly hire illegals. And business that profit from illegals - they shouldn't get a pass either. Hell, jail everyone - that'll put a stop to it for sure!



How would they 'know"? 

Business people have to know who they are hiring. They are either using E-verify or they aren't.  

Go after the businesses, you put an end to it.  But they don't want to go after the businesses.


----------



## dblack (Jul 8, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrat Motto: "I've got mine. I want yours too, fuck you. Thanks"
> ...



Did I say that? Nope.



> Ah, Libertarian children... they are so fun to watch... they have all the appeal of a five year old fighting over a toy.



Ahh.. the smug delusion of the authoritarian sycophant, convincing himself that submission is "maturity".


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 8, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Left Wing Bigots hate Jesus/Christians
> ...



10 Reasons why you're not a Christian if you voted for trump.


https://www.dallasnews.com/opinion/...HHPxxLh4Oa2DYkEKDYp6wwiUXQ4bVfS1GPDFwhNakj1Fc


----------



## Crixus (Jul 9, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Health insurance for undocumented immigrants Texas
> 
> Delivering *Health Care* to *Undocumented Immigrants*
> 
> ...





Nothing new here. Wetbacks have been clogging emergency rooms here for ever with their third world shithole diseases.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 9, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Nothing new here. Wetbacks have been clogging emergency rooms here for ever with their third world shithole diseases.



Quite right.  They are totally taking up room meant for white trash like you with your fireworks accidents, Cleetus.



dblack said:


> Ahh.. the smug delusion of the authoritarian sycophant, convincing himself that submission is "maturity".



You mean realizing you don't have civilization without rules, government and law?


----------

